# Rotterdam, metropolis comes alive 2007



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

I added an extra panorama taken today!


----------



## johanvl (Jun 16, 2007)

wow! :applause:, never realised how cool rotterdam actually was ... It looks even more America than Frankfurt does  Nice job!


----------



## Djurbus (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, that last panorama is absolutely stunning! :nuts:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

An eye opener. I didn't expect Rotterdam to feel so similar to Toronto. The mix of old and new is definitely a characteristic of both. Very interesting. Is Rotterdam considered Holland's business centre or is this spread out throughout the country?


----------



## SkyBridge (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Mostly spread out, with the accountants and banks concentrated in Amsterdam and everything around industry in Rotterdam. For the last twenty years this is blending though.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Amsterdam certainly gets more coverage than Rotterdam here in Canada which is a shame. People would go if they knew more about it. I've spent alot of time on GoogleEarth looking at the Netherlands. It's really an amazing place. I think it has a special appeal to Canadians. Some shared history, liberal outlook, yet so opposite in our relation to nature. We have too much of it, you too little. The contrast is often striking. 

What is bizarre is that Holland and Canada are so contradictory, yet have developed many similar characteristics.


----------



## Boven Alles (Feb 26, 2007)

^^

That is very true. Many Dutch people feel like home in Canada. Many people, among them many farmers, go from the Netherlands to Canada to start a new life over there. Some for the culture which I think is more relaxed then the stressed one here, but many for open space and nature.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Last weekend, autumn in town:


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

go_leafs_go02 said:


> the baseball diamond completely shocked me..
> 
> i never knew it was even really played in europe.


Baseball is pretty popular in The Netherlands. Italy is the 2nd country where baseball enjoys a steady fanbase, still it's nothing compared to football (or soccer for American people).

Then again Rotterdam is probably THE baseball city of Europe, with the most succesful European baseball team, namely Neptunus Rotterdam. Also the fact that Rotterdam has the biggest Dutch Antillean community in Europe adds to the fact. They love baseball overthere with Andruw Jones as their greatest and most popular player. He plays for the Dutch national team though, just like all the great Antillean players.


----------



## Arbais (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, beautiful city.
How tall is the building on the first pic?


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

cool photos!! City looks very clean, very nice!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Arbais said:


> Wonderful pictures, beautiful city.
> How tall is the building on the first pic?


That is Montevideo, just over 151 meters tall.

Great pictures, Tim kay:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

One of greatest european skylines!!! Its fantastic! Thanks for Skyscrapercitizen))))


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics :cheers: Rotterdam rocks!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Rotterdam has one of the best skylines in Europekay:
I loved pic #9


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

Great pictures! Maybe a year too late but it had to be said


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job, 

Thats Rotterdam.. i think we dont need to say more.. Thnx Skyscrapercitizen..


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

13rd one is awesome.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

isaidso said:


> An eye opener. I didn't expect Rotterdam to feel so similar to Toronto. The mix of old and new is definitely a characteristic of both. Very interesting. Is Rotterdam considered Holland's business centre or is this spread out throughout the country?


Amsterdam is definitely considered our business centre. It's one of Europe's top five cities for international business. It's also markedly larger and richer than Rotterdam. Rotterdam has a (much) larger seaport though and a better skyline.

The city centres of both cities are only about 57 km's apart though and are both part of a large conurbation that goes by the name of "Randstad". Comprising Holland's four largest metropolitan areas with a total population of about 8 million.


----------

